# Essbare Fische in 50-70 Kubikmeter Teich



## metallica (1. Apr. 2008)

Guten Abend!

Tut mir Leid, dass ich euch nochmal mit einem neuen Thread belästigen muss, aber wie in meinem vorigen Thread geschrieben, aus meinem eigenen Teich wird nun leider nichts.

Mir ist aber wieder eingefallen, dass meine Oma einen Teich hat und zwar mit einem Volumen von über 50 Kubikmeter (50-70, ganz genau weiß ich es leider nicht) und einer Oberfläche von 50-70 qm. Die Durchschnittstiefe beträgt ca. 1m, an der tiefsten Stelle aber um die 1,7m. 

Um den Teich hat sich leider schon ca. 8 Jahre lang niemand mehr gekümmert, momentan sind wohl keine Fische enthalten. Mindestens 2/3 des Teiches sind mit 3-4 m hohem __ Schilf zugewachsen und ansonsten gibt es noch Seerosen und Pflanzen, die nur auf dem Wasser schwimmen, ich allerdings nicht kenne.

Jetzt möchte ich gerne wissen, ob es unter diesen Umständen, OHNE Pumpe und OHNE Zufüttern alles möglich ist. Unter diesen Umständen werden Fische genug Nahrung bekommen, oder? Und das Wasser wird auch sauber genug gehalten, oder? Evtl habe ich vor, zumindest ein kleines Solarwindrad in den Teich zu tun, um das Wasser minimal umzuwelzen.

Den Fischbesatz habe ich mir unter diesen Umständen folgendermaßen vorgestellt:

- 5 Spiegelkarpfen (ist auch mehr möglich, wenn ja, wieviele?)
- 7 Rotfedern
- diverse andere Fische, welche Friedfische, die sich selbst versorgen können, würden sich denn noch eignen?


Liebe Grüße, metallica


----------



## jochen (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fische in 50-70 Kubikmeter Teich*

Hallo Metallica,

setz doch mal ein Bild von Oma`s Teich ein.

So ein großer Teich mit dieser üppigen Bepflanzug, das Bild ist bestimmt eine Bereicherung für`s Forum.

Rat zu den Fischen hast du ja schon in deinen anderen Thema erhalten,
vielleicht bekommst du ja noch ein paar Tipps dazu, ich bin kein Spezialist für diese Fischarten, essen tu ich sie aber sehr gerne.


----------



## metallica (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fische in 50-70 Kubikmeter Teich*

Stimmt, dass ist eine gute Idee, mache ich evtl am Wochenende, wenn ich dazu komme.

Ja, Rat zu Fischen habe ich schon bekommen, nur bei dieser Größe ist natürlich viel mehr möglich, deswegen dachte ich mir, ich mache nochmal einen Thread auf.

Gruß


----------



## Redlisch (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fische in 50-70 Kubikmeter Teich*

Was ist denn bitte schön ein "Solarwindrad" ?

Solar = Sonnenenergie, Photovoltaik, Solarthermie ; Windrad= durch Wind angetrieben ...

Da bin ich aber mal gespannt ....

Axel


----------



## canis (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fische in 50-70 Kubikmeter Teich*

@Redlisch: 

ein solarwindrad wird wohl durch die sonnenwinde angetrieben 


@metallica: 

bezüglich der zusammensetzung der arten würde sich im vergleich zum anderen thread eigentlich nicht viel ändern. durch das grössere teichvolumen liessen sich aber natürlich mehr fische halten, zudem könntest du sie auch grösser werden lassen. 

nach wie vor sind die verschiedenen weissfische (karpfen, schleien, rotaugen, rotfedern, etc.) die anspruchslosesten und damit für dich auch am einfachsten zu halten. 

bei den raubfischen würde natürlich wieder der __ barsch infrage kommen, bei der teichgrösse deiner oma auch der __ hecht. wie bereits erwähnt, müssen __ raubfische aber ziemlich intensiv gefüttert werden, mit selbstversorgung wäre da also wohl nichts. ausser vielleicht ein paar wenige __ barsche...
zudem lassen sich häufig kaum andere kleinfischarten halten, wenn raubfische drin sind. __ hechte würden dir beispielsweise bis auf die grossen karpfen, schleien, etc. alles wegfressen. 

LG
David


----------



## metallica (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fische in 50-70 Kubikmeter Teich*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn bitte schön ein "Solarwindrad" ?
> 
> Solar = Sonnenenergie, Photovoltaik, Solarthermie ; Windrad= durch Wind angetrieben ...
> 
> ...




Naja, eine art kleines Mühlrad, welches aber nicht durch Wasser, sondern elektrisch, durch Solarenergie betrieben wird. (Ich will keine Stromleitung zum Haus legen) Ich hoffe, du verstehst, was ich meine.  




> bezüglich der zusammensetzung der arten würde sich im vergleich zum anderen thread eigentlich nicht viel ändern. durch das grössere teichvolumen liessen sich aber natürlich mehr fische halten, zudem könntest du sie auch grösser werden lassen.
> 
> nach wie vor sind die verschiedenen weissfische (karpfen, schleien, rotaugen, rotfedern, etc.) die anspruchslosesten und damit für dich auch am einfachsten zu halten.



Sehe ich genauso. Nur ich bin mir nicht im Klaren, wieviele ich von den einzelnen Arten halten kann. Die Fische sollen ja schließlich genug zu essen habe und sich wohlfühlen. Wie gesagt, 2/3 des Teiches ist mit __ Schilf bewachsen, Seerosen und noch eine andere Planzenart gibt es auch.

*Vor allem möchte ich Spiegelkarpfen einsetzen, ansonsten noch einige Rotfedern und evtl. Schleien.
Wenn ich jetzt ca. 10 Karpfen, 5 Rotaugen und 3 Schleien aussetze, wäre das schon zuviel oder können noch mehr rein bei mindestens 70 Kubikmeter Wasser? (Ich habe mich nochmal erkundigt, der Teich hat sogar noch etwas mehr Volumen als ich dachte  ) Die Tiere sollten auch in 2 Jahren noch genügend Platz haben, denn da habe ich dann vor die ersten zu entnehmen und mal zu schauen, wie sie schmecken .  Raubfische möchte ich keine einsetzen.*


Gruß, metallica


----------



## canis (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fische in 50-70 Kubikmeter Teich*

für wie viele individuen der teich platz bietet, kann ich dir so direkt nicht sagen. das hängt nicht nur vom volumen ab, sondern auch von anderen faktoren. 

beispiel: können die 2/3 schilffläche von den fischen noch benutzt werden, d.h. ist das wasser dort tief genug und das __ schilf durchdringbar, oder ist der teich dadurch effektiv um 2/3 geschrumpft? 

es spielt auch eine rolle, ob das wasser überall genug tief ist, damit es die fische überhaupt nutzen können. 

grundsäzlich wären bilder sehr hilfreich, um die situation abschliessend beurteilen zu können. 

dein vorgeschlagener besatz finde ich grundsätzlich aber vertretbar. auf jeden fall musst du damit rechnen, dass sich die fische fortpflanzen (ich nehme an, dass du das auch wünschst). bei den schleien würde ich noch zwei mehr nehmen, damit auch bei ihnen die fortpflanzungswahrscheinlichkeit grösser wird. 

ich empfehle dir zudem, möglichst jungfische in den teich einzusetzen. oder zumindest kleinere erwachsene und nicht schon zu beginn 50cm karpfen. jungfische passen sich dann auch besser dem nahrungsangebot an, während grosse vielleicht zu wenig finden würden. 

LG
David


----------



## Armin (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fische in 50-70 Kubikmeter Teich*

Moin,

in einem ungefilterten Teich ohne Frsichwasserzufuhr egal ob nun 20 oder 70 m³ werden die Probleme bei dem angestrebten Besatz mit Wasserwerten zwangsläufig kommen. Die Naturnahrung wird für die Karpfen/Schleien/Weissfische auch nicht langen in einem Folienteich.  Ich würde mich von der Speisefischzucht verabschieden und den Naturteich - Naturteich sein lassen.
__ Hecht einsetzen und weiterer Blödsinn.... 

Wenn heute nicht der 2.April wäre, könnte man meinen, man bekommt einen Bären:__ nase  aufgebunden. 

Gruß Armin


----------



## koidst49 (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fische in 50-70 Kubikmeter Teich*

hi armin,

das 1. posting war gestern und so schätze ich es auch ein.


----------



## metallica (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fische in 50-70 Kubikmeter Teich*



			
				koidst49 schrieb:
			
		

> hi armin,
> 
> das 1. posting war gestern und so schätze ich es auch ein.




Als wenn ich es nötig hätte, mich vor meinem PC darüber kaputt zu lachen, dass ihr auf einen Aprilscherz reinfallt.  





> können die 2/3 schilffläche von den fischen noch benutzt werden, d.h. ist das wasser dort tief genug und das __ schilf durchdringbar, oder ist der teich dadurch effektiv um 2/3 geschrumpft?
> 
> es spielt auch eine rolle, ob das wasser überall genug tief ist, damit es die fische überhaupt nutzen können.
> 
> grundsäzlich wären bilder sehr hilfreich, um die situation abschliessend beurteilen zu können.



Ja, Bilder werde ich nachreichen...das Schilf ist schon recht dicht, ich weiss halt nur nicht, wie das unter Wasser aussieht, ob noch dichter oder lichter? Ich werde versuchen, präzise Fotos zu machen, vlt kann man es dann beurteilen.

Das Wasser ist nach meiner Einschätzung so gut wie niergendwo seichter als 50 cm.




> auf jeden fall musst du damit rechnen, dass sich die fische fortpflanzen (ich nehme an, dass du das auch wünschst).



Richtig!  




> ich empfehle dir zudem, möglichst jungfische in den teich einzusetzen. oder zumindest kleinere erwachsene und nicht schon zu beginn 50cm karpfen. jungfische passen sich dann auch besser dem nahrungsangebot an, während grosse vielleicht zu wenig finden würden.



20-25 cm wären mir am liebsten bei den Karpfen. Wäre das ok?





> n einem ungefilterten Teich ohne Frsichwasserzufuhr egal ob nun 20 oder 70 m³ werden die Probleme bei dem angestrebten Besatz mit Wasserwerten zwangsläufig kommen. Die Naturnahrung wird für die Karpfen/Schleien/Weissfische auch nicht langen in einem Folienteich.




Kann ich mir bei einer solchen Bepflanzung nicht vorstellen, aber ich werde es vielleicht auch erstmal mit weniger Fischen versuchen und dann mal schauen, wie es läuft. Da die Fische sich jedoch natürlich vermehren sollen, muss ich wissen, wieviele ich dem Teich zumuten kann.


Gruß


----------



## jochen (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fische in 50-70 Kubikmeter Teich*

Hallo,

ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, das wir hier von einem Folienteich sprechen...

@ metallica,

frag doch mal deine Oma wie der Teich aufgebaut ist, und stelle es dann samt Fotos ein.


----------



## Eugen (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fische in 50-70 Kubikmeter Teich*

Hallo metallica,

1.Namen hast du keinen, und nur "gruß" ist auch nicht sehr viel.  
2.Deine angegebene PLZ ist falsch.   
3.Du befindest dich hier bei "Hobby-Gartenteich" und nicht bei Karpfenzüchtern.

4.Ich komme aus einer Gegend,wo es viele Karpfenteiche gibt ( vll. sagt dir Aischgrund etwas ) und _mußte mich vor meinem PC darüber kaputt zu lachen._ auf welche Ideen mancheiner kommt.
5.Gib doch mal bei einer der bekannten Suchmaschinen "Karpfenzucht" ein.
 Was du dort findest, wird dir die Augen aufgehen lassen.
 Vonwegen Aufzucht in einem egal wie großen Teich ohne Fütterung und    Pfannenfertig nach 2 Jahren  oder Laichverhalten der Karpfen.

6.Und ja, der Hinweis auf den Zeitpunkt des ersten Posts hat was. 

7.Aber setz ruhig Karpfen in den Teich. Die dürfen gern 40cm groß sein, damit sie in 2 Jahren auf dem Teller noch was hergeben. 
8. ....


----------



## chromis (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fische in 50-70 Kubikmeter Teich*

Hi,

deshalb schon im ersten thread mein Hinweis auf das Datum und den *trolligen* Beigeschmack


----------



## canis (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fische in 50-70 Kubikmeter Teich*

hallo metallica

lass dich von den anderen posts mal nicht zu sehr entmutigen. die meisten hier scheinen es zu (vielleicht bewusst?) überlesen, dass du ja nicht eine karpfenzucht eröffnen willst, sondern bloss einen teich, wo du vielleicht mal den einen oder anderen fisch essen kannst. das wird wohl möglich sein. 

entspricht der teich tatsächlich der angegeben grösse, wird dein vorgesehener besatz wohl kaum derartige wasserprobleme bringen, dass dies die fische gefährdet. wir sprechen ja hier schliesslich nicht von kois oder forellen, sondern von kaprfen, schleien und rotaugen. ich kenne verschiedene teiche und weiher ohne richtige frischwasserzufuhr, in welchen diese fische seit jahrzehnten ohne besatzmassnahmen leben und sich fortpflanzen. 

das problem ist wahrscheinlich, das sich die meisten hier nicht vorstellen können, dass auch fische aus naturteichen (und das hast du ja) essbar sind. aber wie gesagt, der teich deiner oma wird ohne weiteres ein paar wenige fische verkraften, von welchen du dann den einen oder anderen verspeisen kannst  

nur kannst du halt nicht erwarten, täglich eine portion fisch zu erhalten. ein paar wenige pro jahr werden reichen müssen.

LG
David


----------



## metallica (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fische in 50-70 Kubikmeter Teich*



> ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, das wir hier von einem Folienteich sprechen...



Folie ist es schon, aber der Teich wurde vor über 20 Jahren professionell angelegt. Aufgebaut ist er wie alle Teiche aus Flachwasser und Tiefzone.




> 1.Namen hast du keinen, und nur "gruß" ist auch nicht sehr viel.
> 2.Deine angegebene PLZ ist falsch.



Schon mal was von Anonymität im Internet gehört? So wie die Leute hier zum Teil drauf sind ist das vielleicht auch ganz gut.



> 5.Gib doch mal bei einer der bekannten Suchmaschinen "Karpfenzucht" ein.



Wenn Du mir etwas bestimmtes mitteilen willst, dann gib mir bitte den Link, ich habe nichts gefunden, was iergendwie dagegen spricht.




> trolligen



Dieses Wort existiert in der deutschen Sprache nicht: drollig




> die meisten hier scheinen es zu (vielleicht bewusst?) überlesen, dass du ja nicht eine karpfenzucht eröffnen willst, sondern bloss einen teich, wo du vielleicht mal den einen oder anderen fisch essen kannst. das wird wohl möglich sein.



Richtig...ich möchte vielleicht 2-5 pro Jahr rausfischen.


Aber ich muss mich hier in keiner Form rechtfertigen, ich werde jetzt nurnoch auf sinnvolle Beiträge, wie z.B. die von Canis eingehen.  



Gruß


----------



## jochen (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fische in 50-70 Kubikmeter Teich*

Hi Metallica,

wenn man in Foren schreibt sollte man auch schon mit Antworten zurechtkommen,
die einen nicht so in den Gram passen...

daher immer   bleiben, und nicht gleich schmollen... 



			
				metallica schrieb:
			
		

> Folie ist es schon, aber der Teich wurde vor über 20 Jahren professionell angelegt. Aufgebaut ist er wie alle Teiche aus Flachwasser und Tiefzone.



Meine Bedenken zwecks Folienteich liegen dabei,

weil du eben schreibst der Teich ist zu 2/3 mit Schilff bewachsen,
deshalb und nicht aus irgendeinen anderen Grund habe ich das von dir zitierte geschrieben.



> ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, das wir hier von einem Folienteich sprechen...



Was ist das für eine Folie, die zwanzig Jahre dem Schilff standhält ?

das wäre von großem Nutzen so etwas zu wissen,
fast schon eine kleine Revolution, und Lösung so manch geplagter Teichliebhaber.

Es wäre nett nun mal von dir eine sinnvolle Antwort zu bekommen,
vielleicht kannst du ja helfen.


PS,

stimmt du musst dich nicht rechtfertigen,
jedoch wenn man von jemanden was möchte,
in deinem Falle wie von dir geschrieben eine sinnvolle Antwort
sollte man schon so fair seinem Gegenüber sein,
und selbst richtige Daten zu schreiben.


----------



## chromis (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fische in 50-70 Kubikmeter Teich*



> Dieses Wort existiert in der deutschen Sprache nicht


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Netzkultur)


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fische in 50-70 Kubikmeter Teich*

Hi,

ich sach lieber nix.....
....aber ich amüsiere mich köstlich !!!!!!


----------



## metallica (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fische in 50-70 Kubikmeter Teich*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Netzkultur)




Dann eben so: Im Duden ist dieses Wort nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fische in 50-70 Kubikmeter Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich finde es Lustig hier ......  

Ich schaue jetzt min. 2 x am Tag hier vorbei ..... aber ich  dazu!

VG  Volker


----------



## ösiwilli (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fische in 50-70 Kubikmeter Teich*

fällt mir grad ein, dass meine urstrumpftante im waldviertel einen ausgetrockneten karpfenteich besitzt. kann ich den mit wasser anfüllen und einige pangasius reintun, die ess ich nähnlich so gerne???
wenn ja bitte wieviel wasser braucht so ein fisch und kriegen die auch kleine fische, also wenn ich ein pärchen reinsetze habe ich dann in 5-8 jahren grosse und kleine fische die ich essen kann??
pangasius iss aber glaube ich ein thailändischer fisch und im waldviertel ist es ziemlich kalt drum werde ich eine hochenergiestromvoltsonnenwindenergieanlage bauen, damit denen nicht so kalt ist und sie lauter dicke schuppen gegen den frost kriegen.
gibt übrigens im waldviertel viele drollige trolle, die auf die fische auspassen können, damit sie keiner klaut.

bitte nur ernstgemeine antworten.

gruss


----------



## Annett (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fische in 50-70 Kubikmeter Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

bitte tretet jetzt nicht noch jeder einzeln nach.  
Bringt doch keinem was! 

Für den Fall, dass die Frage ernst gemeint war, ist aber wirklich ein Anglerforum oder jemand der sich mit Pachtteichen usw. auskennt, der bessere Ansprechpartner.

99,8% der User hier halten die Fische nicht, um sie zu essen. Trotzdem werden gerade die großen Fische von den meisten Teichbesitzern gefüttert.... auch die Karpfen"züchter" (eigentlich sind es ja Mäster) füttern ihre Tiere z.B. mit Weizen. (Hab ich selbst schon gesehen!)
In ungefütterten Gewässern ist die Besatzdichte einfach eine viiiiiel geringere. Sicher nicht ohne Grund.


----------



## canis (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fische in 50-70 Kubikmeter Teich*

hallo

auch wenn ich recht selten poste, lese ich nun schon eine lange zeit mit und bin auch schon eine weile angemeldet, doch ich muss, auch wenn ich nun etwas vom thema abweiche, folgendes mal festhalten: 

wer hier nicht jeden beitrag mit hallo beginnt und mit tschüss beendet, der wird dumm angefickt (entschuldigt bitte das wort!) und man wirft ihm unfreundlichkeit vor. mir scheint (bzw. schien) dieses forum das freundlichste der welt zu sein, da ich sowas noch in keinem anderen forum erlebt habe. versteht mich nicht falsch, ich finde das ja gut  

auf der anderen seite wird hier aber einer wie metallica, der eine einfache frage stellt, mit lächerlichen antworten richtiggehend runtergemacht. mag sein, dass seine vorstellung so nicht machbar ist, auch wenn ich anderer meinung bin. aber dann kann man das doch gut begründet hier darlegen, anstatt ihm irgendwelche vorwürfe von wegen trolle etc. zu machen. er ist hier, um eine fundierte antwort auf seine frage zu kriegen und nicht, um dumme kommentare zu lesen. 

ich denke ihr kennt den spruch: "es gibt keine dummen fragen, nur dumme antworten."
wie wahr er doch ist...

ich finde das echt zum  

LG
David


----------



## ösiwilli (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fische in 50-70 Kubikmeter Teich*

Servus Anette + David

Ehrlicherweise hatte (und habe ich noch immer) ich das Gefühl hier verar...t uns einer.

Wenn dem nicht so ist dann bitte ich erhlich um



TSCHULDIGUNG​
und das sollte es jetzt sein, um einer weiteren ernsthaften Diskussion nichts mehr in den Weg zu legen.


Liebe Grüsse - Willi (steht eigentlich immer da obwohl ich nich angef... wurde)


----------



## metallica (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fische in 50-70 Kubikmeter Teich*

Der Thread ist vollkommen Ernst gemeint.

Aber Annett hat Recht, ich bin mit meiner Frage in einem anderen Forum besser aufgehoben und habe die Frage mittlerweile in einem Anglerforum gestellt. Ich bekam dort zur Antwort (von erfahrenen Teichbesitzern), dass ich einfach mal mit 5-6 Karpfen und 10 Rotfedern anfangen soll, das wäre bei dieser Größe ohne Pumpe/ Filter/ Frischwasserzufuhr und ohne Fütterung vollkommen in Ordnung.

Nächste Woche werde ich dann die Fische kaufen und einsetzen.

Gruß


----------



## Dodi (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fische in 50-70 Kubikmeter Teich*

Hallo Metallica!

Dann viel Erfolg mit den Karpfen und Rotfedern - und beizeiten guten Appetit!

Für uns ist das Thema jetzt wohl erledigt...


----------



## Janski (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fische in 50-70 Kubikmeter Teich*

Ich halte selbst 2Spiegelkarpfen und 1 __ Wildkarpfen.
Wenn dein Teich so viel __ Schilf hat ist das eher Vor- als Nachteil.
Denn Karpfen,Schleien und auch Rotaugen finden ihre Nahrung in der Natur hauptsächlich in Schilf und Seerosen.
Meine Karpfen sind alle 3 um 60cm lang und schwimmen Abends sogar in der 15cm ,,tiefen'' Sumpfzone, wo sie nach Nahrung suchen und dabei schmatzende Geräusche machen.(Also keine Angst mit der Tiefe.)
Einen Spiegelkarpfen könnt ihr in meiner Galerie betrachten.(Mit ca. 50-55cm)


----------



## Bert (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Essbare Fische in 50-70 Kubikmeter Teich*

Das mit den SPEISEFISCHEN ist so ein Thema - das Problem ist wie extrem du Fischmast betreiben willst (Zufüttern und besatzdichte). Ich hatte diesbezüglich auch einmal so einen Traum der aber Jäh zerplatzt ist! 
Im schnelldurchlauf was mir alles passiert ist: Nach ca 2 Jahren nach dem besatz die erste Fischentnahme - ein Prachtexemplar(echt schade zum verspeisen)  - der erste biss in das Fleisch des gräucherten Karpfens - oh Gott so schmeckt doch kein Fisch - des schmeckt wie Erde pur !
Das nächste Problem im Sommer - was sind das für kleine Dinger ? was - alles kleine Karpfen - ja richtig - also ging ich über zum Karpfenstzlinge verscherbeln - denn so ist es aus mit dem Gewichtszuwachs - die größeren Karpfen magerten wieder ab denn zu stark zufüttern wollte ich mich nicht!
Die weitere Schlußfolge - da müssen Räuber her - und rein zufällig bei Dehner die vermeindliche Lösung: ZWERGWELSE - sind klein und fressen nur kleine Fische (dachte ich) . Ergebnis nächster Sommer - was sind das für komische Kaulquappen - sind das schon welche ?? -Herbst- super dass sind alles kleine Zwergwelse - Folge INVASION und nur noch kleine Zwergwelse ohne Ende!!
Na ja die kleinen Karpfen sind weg aber die restlichen wachsen auch nicht denn Welse fressen alles was ins Maul passt und das ist übrigens das größte Teil vom Fisch!
Ich kann nur von mir __ Graskarpfen als Teichzerstörer und Bewuchsvernichter sowie __ Silberkarpfen (kaum rauszufangen da er ein reiner Filtrierer ist) und Schleien empfehlen!
Grus Bert


----------

